# Kid's furniture designer



## factory3d (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this. I'm starting a kid's furniture company called Funteriors. I'm looking for a shop with a CNC router that can manufacture my designs. We'll start out slow and small and get fast and big. I need someone I can work with on the technical details about furniture and wood working. I'm in Texas and would like someone near the DFW area but I'm open. Have a great day. Jim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jim

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## billy7792 (Apr 18, 2011)

i would like the opprunity to talk to u about this my shop is in east texas my email is [email protected]


----------

